# Bought Sigma 150-600, should I buy the dock?



## sanj (Dec 17, 2014)

Friends.
This is my first non canon lens. I do not have any idea how the dock thing works. But now since I have bought this lens do you Sigma owners recommend me buying the dock? Thx.


----------



## sanj (Dec 17, 2014)

What? No advice?


----------



## tron (Dec 17, 2014)

I would say yes. You paid a lot and you need it to focus perfectly. Compared to the cost of the lens the cost of the dock is not significant. Other than that I cannot say something because I do not own Sigma equipment (and I do not intend to).


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 17, 2014)

Definitely yes. You get the latest and greatest firmware for the lens and MFA at 4 focal lengths at least. Plus the cost is minimal compared to the lens.


----------



## sanj (Dec 17, 2014)

Thx Tron.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a 120-300 sport. I bought it used and it came with the dock. Used the lens, very nice, slow to focus, but only vs my 70-200 II. Used the dock updated, firmware from 1.1 to 1.3, focuses much faster… Was able to set ups some custom settings. I'd say get the dock.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd only buy the dock if you plan to use it.


----------

